# Genuine Poljot ?



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Would you say this was genuine Poljot President

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...ssPageName=WDVW

Seems a bit cheap to me


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

No.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Hi Frank- long time, no see. Are you well







?

Poljot are notorious for producing cheap versions of their own models. It certainly isn't what I would call a Poljot "President".

They are about $350 and much nicer.

I've noted these "cheap" Poljots being offered by American dealers. The Harley Davidson is another. I think they're fine for the money. They aren't too well finished and use those horrid ( IMO ) hands.


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Just noticed MOSCOW is MOSKOW on the back of these







.


----------



## FrankC (Nov 3, 2003)

Didn't think it was especially looking at the back.

Ian

Been researching my family tree, got so deep and involved had little time for anything else. Found out some very interesting , previously unknown facts and to cap it all discovered the whereabouts of my only cousin who I had not see for 40 years. A somewhat tearful reunion follwed.............

Frank


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

FrankC said:


> Been researching my family tree,


 It can be a very interesting and emotional process.

I've resolved never to look into mine. Having said that, I got an invitation to visit Tasmania







from a distant relative the other day. I'd love to go, but time and money prevent me.

I can see what you mean about this watch Frank. It just doesn't smell







right. I'm fairly sure it has been made by Poljot only because I can't see some other company being responsible.

You sometimes see watches with "Poljot made" on the dial. Do they take commissions from other companies? "Harley Davidson? That'll sell well in America. Make us 500." If you see what I mean







.


----------

